# Corn? Wheat? Grains? Filers? HELP!!!



## JMurch (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a rescue German Shepherd that had bad digestive problems when I first got her. I took her to the vet and they put her on a Low-Residue canned food to see if her diarrhea was being caused by the food she was eating. Sure enough it cleared up immediately. I did not want to keep her on a wet food and after reading the ingredients I wasn’t too impressed by the Iams Intestinal Low-Residue food. I then started her on Nutro Natural Choice Chicken Meal, Rice & Oatmeal for Sensitive Stomachs. She didn’t have any signs of diarrhea, it has no corn, good for her skin…I thought check, found a good one! Well then she lost interest in eating it half way through the bag. Go into Pets Mart, saw this new Grain Free by Nature’s Recipe…gave it a try, she loves it and no diarrhea. I get online to read reviews on it and I hear that it’s not all that great!? I’m going crazy here, I want to find a quality food that will not give her diarrhea. I thought if it has no corn or filers it’s good? But apparently not. Can someone tell me what I am supposed to be looking for?  

This is the ingredient list for the new one she is on by Natures’s Recipe.

Salmon, sweet potatoes, potatoes, pea protein, salmon meal, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), apples, pumpkin, chicken digest, tomato pomace, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbly-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), inositol, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), yucca schidigera extract, rosemary extract, citric acid (used as a preservative)


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Maybe you can try one of the a limited ingredient foods - there are may out there. Unfortunately you may have to do some trial and error.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you tell me what food you were feeding when she had the digestive issues? This will help with a starting point as to what to look for because we know what food worked for her.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

OUch! Never had a dog with digestive problems I really hope these guys can help! Poor pup.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

maybe a higher quality grain free would work for her. the problem with the one you posted and other limited ingredient diets like Natural Balance is they are mostly just potato. for some dogs that is all that will work for them, but i wonder if something like orijen/acana or some other more meat filled grainless food would work for her.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

If your looking for a lower priced decent grain free food Taste of the Wild is a good choice. It has 4 formulas to choose from. Here is an ingredient list of the Prarie Formula:

Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Remember that the first three or four ingredients are the most important. Ideally you want to see several meats, with starches/carbs further down on the list. I have used Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble to rate my foods. I think there are other rating websites that people on here use, maybe someone will post one.

Here is a great thread to read:
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/587-top-five-dog-food-brands.html


----------



## chopin815 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am very concerned about some of the webposts about Natural Balance food! My Wheaten Terrier has been on this product for over three years and really helped her get over severe digestive issues. Anyone else know any info on this?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

The only issue is the low protein for the cost of the food. NB limited ingredient foods are 20-22% protein and I know my dogs do far better with +30% protein. I recently bought 45% protein kibble and that 16 pound bag cost $2 more than the 15 pound bag of NB potato and duck that has half the protein.

You could buy canned meat of the sort that works for your dog or cook up some to raise the protein level if you think that would be beneficial.

I am so glad NB has these foods, it is great to have these 2 ingredient grain free kibbles available. I just wish there was more protein in them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Theres a lot of grain free options, that particular brand is very potato heavy with basically no meat. 

if your dog doesent have a chicken allergy,California Natural has a grain free chicken formula:
Eliminate Pet Food Allergies – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food

You can also try Blue Buffalo Wilderness fish formula if you want to stick with fish food. 

I also suggest adding digestive enzymes, those help immensely with any sort of issues including gas, diarhhea, constipation, etc. 
Prozyme is a good brand, I also recently bought one called Enzyme Pro which basically has same ingredients, just costs less. 

But if you get both (200 grams of Prozyme and 500 of Enzyme Pro), it'll be like $35, which means you can use their coupon for $10 off and get free shipping which brings it down to $25 for 2, its better value then buying them seperately. 

Coupon code: VAL345

Prozyme Powder in Medications and Healthcare - Healthcare and Supplements available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com

Enzyme Pro Homeopathic in Medications and Healthcare - Healthcare and Supplements available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com


This is also a good brand and its on sale with free shipping:
http://www.fetchdog.com/pet-supplies/discountdogsupplies/discountdogtreats-supplements/enzymes-probiotic/W30001


----------



## chloe23 (Nov 10, 2010)

we are in the exact same boat. I just bought the same Nature's Recipe grain free thinking it was a good choice, but then got home to read the reviews.

First you hear that grain, soy and wheat are horrible then it's but no grain and ect are bas as well. 

im so confused


----------

